

Algorithm Clones Facial Expressions and Pastes Them onto Other Faces - tim_sw
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/algorithm-clones-facial-expressions-and-pastes-them-onto-other-faces-fc7ce49a4a4

======
pointernil
How about using a stripped down version of such a system to re-target just the
eyes of a person in a video chat? Could this be used to solve the "not looking
into cam, thus not looking at me" issues in video chats today?

~~~
mistercow
Seems like what you need for that is a lot simpler. You really just need to be
able to cut out and redraw the iris and pupil in a different position. The
rest of the face shouldn't need to change at all.

~~~
Mithaldu
That isn't all that's needed. When i skype with my family i do notice that the
entire shape of my eyes looks different when i look at the screen vs. looking
at the camera.

~~~
pointernil
Yes, so it would need more than re-targeting the eyes, but maybe still less
than being able to apply an arbitrary expression... Could be fun for Chat-
Masks with Facial-Expressions though. Ready Player One / OASIS here we come ;)

------
Mithaldu
Oh good, more research without the tools necessary (code) to reproduce the
results. Thanks, modern scientists.

~~~
jszymborski
I've read a crazy amount of biomedical papers that model development or some
such thing, spend the whole time talking about how cool their model is, hardly
validating it _in vivo_ or _in vitro_ and call it a day without a single line
of code released.

Frankly, I don't even know how reviewers even believe them.

~~~
innguest
Academics are all cronies.

------
bsenftner
We have that and quite a bit more at www.3D-Avatar-Store.com. Expression
cloning with local target fitting is quite easy... to the degree we don't even
mention it. It's sorta expected when mapping expressions from one character to
another, otherwise the mapping is painfully obvious.

------
thret
The application I see for this is avatar or even character faces in games,
reflecting their user's expression in real time.

Also probably cat memes.

~~~
natrius
Any advancement in avatars makes it easier for us to virtualize our real
selves. You might be able to get higher-fidelity video chat if you relied more
on a base avatar and sent transformations of the face over the wire. Virtual
reality avatars are going to be pretty good assuming this technique transfers
well to three dimensions.

